# parcheggio a pagamento



## adaiG

Hello everybody,
sto scrivendo un testo di informazioni per turisti stranieri sui parcheggi. Mi chiedevo, "parcheggio a pagamento" come si traduce in inglese? Payment parking?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## babyjewel

Paying car park.


----------



## TOGrl

"Carpark"

oppure

"Metered Parking"


----------



## Leo57

parking fee

ciao
Leo


----------



## adaiG

Che differenza c'è tra carpark e metered parking?


----------



## adaiG

Leo57 said:


> parking fee
> 
> ciao
> Leo


 
Ma "parking fee" non è la tariffa del parcheggio?


----------



## TOGrl

Non c'è tanta differenza. 
"Metered parking" si riferisce al tipo di parcheggiamento con parchimetri però puo essere un segnalzione che si deve pagare per parcheggio.


----------



## Leo57

Hi there
Car park Charges = how much it will cost to park your car here 
Parking fees = how much it will cost to park your car here
Parking Ticket = You have not paid enough (or not paid at all!!) so you must now pay a fine
Parking Ticket = You have parked your car illegally (in a no parking zone, i.e. not in a car park, so you have been issued a Parking Ticket and must pay a fine)
Some car parks have a notice which says: _Have you "Paid and Displayed_"? = Have you bought a ticket from the machine and displayed it in your car? (so the Car Park Attendant can see you are legally parked and have not used more time than you have paid for)

Can't think of any more at the moment
Leo


----------



## fox71

Come si può dire in inglese? Ad esempio: "Il parcheggio non è gratis, è a pagamento", oppure "La connessione internet è a pagamento".
Ho visto che il dizionario di WR lo traduce con "with fee", potrebbe andar bene per il parcheggio?
Tradurre "on payment" o "by payment" credo sia sbagliato, anche se penso sia comprensibile ai madrelingua. Un grazie di cuore a chi mi risponderà... Ciao

P.S So che per il parcheggio si può usare "paid parking".


----------



## Kraus

For a fee?


----------



## london calling

Hello!
_Paid parking_

_Pay and Display parking:_ you pay, you're given a receipt and this you display on your car's dashboard as proof of payment.


_paid (or pre-paid) Internet connections_


----------



## anglomania1

fox71 said:


> Come si può dire in inglese? Ad esempio: "Il parcheggio non è gratis, è a pagamento", oppure "La connessione internet è a pagamento".
> Ho visto che il dizionario di WR lo traduce con "with fee", potrebbe andar bene per il parcheggio?
> Tradurre "on payment" o "by payment" credo sia sbagliato, anche se penso sia comprensibile ai madrelingua. Un grazie di cuore a chi mi risponderà... Ciao
> 
> P.S So che per il parcheggio si può usare "paid parking".


 

Hello,
it's something I've never thought about!! I think it would depend on the phrase.
For car parks I'd use "pay and display" - I think "paid parking" may be more AE (any comments fellow natives?)

I found in my dictionary:
fare qualcosa a pagamento = do something for a fee
paziente a pagamento = fee-paying patient

I'm sure there must be loads more.
It may be the case that sometimes we don't have a term (for example we don't pay for motorways in the UK -  at least at the moment). 

But we have the term "toll roads" roads for which the driver must pay a "toll" to use it.

I think the list could be endless: on payment/fee/toll etc.....

Anglo


----------



## fox71

Grazie London calling e anglomania! Ma allora "on payment" non è del tutto sbagliato?
Nel mio caso specifico, si tratta di un parcheggio che è gratuito, ma che diventa a pagamento nel fine settimana... 
Grazie ancora!


----------



## anglomania1

fox71 said:


> Grazie London calling e anglomania! Ma allora "on payment" non è del tutto sbagliato?
> Nel mio caso specifico, si tratta di un parcheggio che è gratuito, ma che diventa a pagamento nel fine settimana...
> Grazie ancora!


 

Hi there, 
I had a quick google and found "fee-paying public parking/car park" on a UK government website.
So I think you could say that the currently non-fee paying car park will become a fee-paying car park at the end of the week
or something like that
Anglo

You could also use Pay and Display but it may just be BE and not known outside the UK -  it depends who is going to read what you are translating


----------



## pupazzo77

So may be:

"_Pay and Display parking during the week-end"?

_Ciao

Pup@z


----------



## anglomania1

pupazzo77 said:


> So may be:
> 
> "_Pay and Display parking during the week-end"?_
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Pup@z


 

OOps! I misread the Italian - it's going to be a fee-paying car park only at weekends!!!
Sorry, 
Anglo


----------



## london calling

fox71 said:


> Grazie London calling e anglomania! Ma allora "on payment" non è del tutto sbagliato?
> Nel mio caso specifico, si tratta di un parcheggio che è gratuito, ma che diventa a pagamento nel fine settimana...
> Grazie ancora!


 
_Paid parking at weekends_, you mean? _Free weekday parking?_
I don't like on payment here, very much....


----------



## fox71

Thanks London, so I'll say "in the blue lines you can park free on weekdays but on the weekend it's a paid parking (or it's a pay and display parking).
I hope it's right!  Ciao


----------



## DAH

> [within] in the blue lines you can park free on weekdays but on the weekend it's a paid parking


Offrirei: There is free parking between the blues lines, except on weekends.

between the blue lines there is free parking, except weekends.

between the blues there is weekday free parking and paid parking on weekends.


----------



## You little ripper!

> "Il parcheggio non è gratis, è a pagamento", oppure "La connessione internet è a pagamento".


I would say, *There is a parking fee *(on the weekend)*/ There is an Internet connection fee. *


----------



## fox71

Perfetto! Grazie Charles e Dah! Se d'ora in poi al mio hotel farò un figurone con i clienti americani sarà tutto merito vostro!


----------



## You little ripper!

fox71 said:


> Perfetto! Grazie Charles e Dah! Se d'ora in poi al mio hotel farò un figurone con i clienti americani sarà tutto merito vostro!


Oh ye of little faith! 
On a further note, to me "paid parking" is unclear. If I were to see that I would immediately think that the parking had been paid for, i.e. the parking fee had been included in my hotel bill.


----------



## fox71

Thanx Charles, I know. "paid parking" must be used only with US guests, not with the British and (the Australians .


----------



## DAH

> If I were to see that I would immediately think that the parking had been paid for, i.e. the parking fee had been included in my hotel bill.


Usually those details are disclosed before checking in hotels: for example, "the hotel does not pay for parking at any adjacent parking lots . . ." or ". . . the hotel includes your parking charges/fees on the final bill . . ." Hence, no unforseen big surprises, right?


----------



## anglomania1

Charles Costante said:


> Oh ye of little faith!
> On a further note, to me "paid parking" is unclear. If I were to see that I would immediately think that the parking had been paid for, i.e. the parking fee had been included in my hotel bill.


 

I agree Charles.
I think the confusion may also be the difference between AE "parking lot", BE "car park" and the Italian use of "parking".
See fox71's post with "on the weekend it's a paid parking" - we wouldn't put an article before parking because we are not talking about the place but the activity. The Italians, on the other hand would (incorrectly) say "a parking" in English.Looking at everyone's posts, I can see that this subject has not been broached but is obviously quite important.
Anglo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Let's recap: can we say that, if we want to translate " a pagamento" as an adjective we can use

*Paid*: paid parking lot - paid service only in AmE
*Pay*: pay car park - pay service BrE/AuE
*Fee-paying*

Can we ever use "charged"?
In some Italian cities public toilets are not free of charge, but "a pagamento".
Would it be:

Public paid toilet? (AmE?)
Public pay toilet?
Public charged toilet?


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Public paid toilet? (AmE?)
> Public pay toilet?
> Public charged toilet?


I'd say "pay toilet" (and Wiki agrees).

Do you know the expression "to spend a penny" (fare la pipì)? We say that because in the old public lavatories you used to have to put an old (copper) penny in a slot in the door to open it.


----------



## baldpate

london calling said:


> I'd say "pay toilet" (and Wiki agrees).


Me too! - confirmation from a British English perspective.


----------



## johngiovanni

Further confirmation and a picture! "Pay toilet". (But it's 50 p now in Notting Hill !)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/22595813@N00/252084416


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> I'd say "pay toilet" (and Wiki agrees).
> 
> Do you know the expression "to spend a penny" (fare la pipì)? We say that because in the old public lavatories you used to have to put an old (copper) penny in a slot in the door to open it.


This is a new one for me 
There's still something I don't quite understand: why don't English dictionaries have an entry for the adjective "pay", but they only list pay as a verb or a noun?
Can we say that "pay" is always the best choice to translate " X a pagamento" ( pay X) when there's not a fixed expression?


----------



## johngiovanni

That's an interesting one, Paul.  If we could see some more examples of "X a pagamento" in Italian, it is possible that "Pay X" would do.


----------



## TimLA

Hey guy!

Here's a definition that gives "pay" as and adjective.

The pay toilets are over there, free toilets are a mile away.

Pay parking vs free parking
Pay line (the line in which you stand to pay for something)
etc.


----------



## johngiovanni

Merriam-Webster gives for the adjective "pay" : 1containing or leading to something precious or valuable 
2
*:* equipped with a coin slot for receiving a fee for use <a _pay_ telephone> 

3
*:* requiring payment


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Thanks!
Neither Cambridge nor Oxford lists it as an adjective, I wonder why..
Tim, when would you say "paid parking" then?


----------



## london calling

We use the expression "paid parking" as well.


----------



## johngiovanni

Paul, the truth is - I think - that "pay parking" and "paid parking" are used interchangeably in the UK. Sometimes you see one, sometimes you see the other. If you look on the internet, you will see examples of both expressions, and they mean the same thing.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Thank you all 



anglomania1 said:


> I think "paid parking" may be more AE (any comments fellow natives?)


Maybe Anglo just doesn't like "paid"


----------



## TimLA

Paulfromitaly said:


> Thanks!
> Neither Cambridge nor Oxford lists it as an adjective, I wonder why..
> Tim, when would you say "paid parking" then?


 
Interesting question, never thought of it.
And my OED doesn't give it as an adjective either.

Let's see what we can do.
My comments are for AE only - I'm sure BE is different.

The concert starts at 7 at the Bowl, your paid parking is in lot 3.
This gives me the idea that the fee for parking has already been paid (with the ticket or by some other mechanism).

The concert starts at 7 at the Bowl, pay parking is in lot 7.
You'll be having to park in lot 7 at the Hollywood Bowl, and it will cost you $10.

Pay line
Pay day (also payday)
Pay telephone/pay phone
Pay TV
Pay scale
Pay per click (maybe, not sure)
Pay per view (maybe, not sure)
Pay school


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TimLA said:


> The concert starts at 7 at the Bowl, your paid parking is in lot 3.
> This gives me the idea that the fee for parking has already been paid (with the ticket or by some other mechanism).


This is exactly how we Italians like to see: "paid" as in "already been paid" and "pay" as in "not free of charge"


----------



## TimLA

Paulfromitaly said:


> This is exactly how we Italians like to see: "paid" as in "already been paid" and "pay" as in "not free of charge"


 
So how would you make that distinction?

Di là c'è il parcheggio a pagamento. (over there is the not free/pay parking)
Qui c'è il tuo posto di parcheggiare già pagato. (here's your place already paid for)
???????


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TimLA said:


> So how would you make that distinction?
> 
> Di là c'è il parcheggio a pagamento. (over there is the not free/pay parking)
> Qui c'è il tuo posto di parcheggiare già pagato. (here's your place already paid for)
> ???????


I think that's how I'd say it.


----------



## TimLA

Paulfromitaly said:


> I think that's how I'd say it.


 
Gaw...I got one right!  Alleluia!!!


----------



## anglomania1

Hi there, 
this is going to seem a really banal question but how do we say "parcheggio a pagamento" in English?
I'm translating directions on how to get to the city centre and there is a list of nearby car parks and how to get to them.
Here are some of them. with my attempts in blue: 

Parcheggio pubblico (parte gratuito e parte con parcometro) con ingresso da Viale ..... -Public car park (part free and part with parking meters)
Parcheggio pubblico (a pagamento) dello Stradone ..... - Public car park (pay and display????)
Garage X (parcheggio coperto, a pagamento), vi si accede dal .... -Garage X (indoor car park/parking area/spaces, fee-paying/pay and display/with a charge????), access from/entrance in...

I'm stuck on the _a pagamento_ bit - I thought of_ pay and display_, which we use a lot in the UK, but here I'm not sure if you actually _pay and display_ a ticket or if you pay on your way out - which would change the term used.
Any ideas? Payment parking? Fee-paying car parks??? Boh!
Thanks for any comments and suggestions, 
Anglo


----------



## Blackman

_Parcheggio a pagamento_ is very generic and refers to any method of payment. Simply, it's not free.

_Charged parking/Charging car park?

_Ho visto ora che su WR c'è un _fee parking._


----------



## Benetnash

It's impossible to know. Usually, if there's a closed car park, you pay on your way out. But in the case of the "Stradone", maybe the method is the "pay and display" you mentioned.


----------



## rrose17

One thing car park is strictly B/E and maybe some other countries but not North American where we say parking lot.
For your examples above I'd go with
Street parking lot (part free, part parking meters)
Paid parking lot
Indoor paid parking, access from...


----------



## You little ripper!

_Pay parking_ is the general term used here to describe 'parcheggio a pagamento'.


----------

